# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما المقصود بالشارع عند الحديث عن الفقه

## عبد الله محمد بن يوسف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما المقصود بتعبير الشارع عند الحديث في الفقه؟

وإن كان المقصود هو المشرع الله سبحانه وتعالى فماذا يستخدم

لفظ ليس من أسماء الله التوقيفية؟ وهل للفظ معانٍ أخرى.. مثلاً

أن يكون القصد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ أو علماء الشريعة؟

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## المصباح المنير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما حكم إطلاق الشارع أي المشرّع على الرب جل جلاله ؟


قالَ الشيخُ بكر أبو زيد في " معجمِ المناهي اللفظيةِ " ( ص 508 - 509 ) : 

المشرع : 
في مادة ( شرع ) من كتب اللغة مثل : لسان العرب ، والقاموس ، وشرحه وتاج العروس : أن الشارع في اللغة هو العالم الرباني العامل المعلم ، وقاله ابن الأعرابي ، وقال الزبيدي أيضاً في تاج العروس : ( ويطلق عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم لذلك ، وقيل : لأنه شرع الدين أي أظهره وبينه ) ا هـ . 

وفي " فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : 7/ 413 " قال عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صاحب الشرع " . 

واما في لغة العلم الشرعي فإن هذا المعنى اللغوي لا تجد إطلاقه في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا في حق عالم من علماء الشريعة المطهرة . 

فلا يُقال لبشر : شارع ، ولا مشرع . 

وفي نصوص الكتاب والسنة إسناد التشريع إلى الله تعالى ، قال الله تعالى : " شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ..." الآية [ الشورى : 13 ] . 

وعن ابن مسعود – رضي الله عنه – قال : " إن الله شرع لنبيكم سنن الهدى " رواه مسلم وغيره . 

لهذا فإن قصر إسناد ذلك إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى أخذ في كتب علماء الشريعة على اختلاف فنونهم صفة التقعيد فلا نرى إطلاقه على بشر حسب التتبع ، ولا يلزم من الجواز اللغوي الجواز الاصطلاحي . 

وإنه بناء على تنبيه من شيخنا عبدالعزيز بن باز – على أن إطلاق لفظ " المشرع " على من قام بوضع نظام ... غير لائق – صدر قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 328 في 1/ 3/ 1396 هـ بعدم استعمال كلمة " المشرع " في الأنظمة ونحوها . والله أعلم . 

ونجد في هذا بحثاً مطولاً في كتاب : " التطور التشريعي في المملكة العربية السعودية " ( ص 32 – 36 ) ، وفيه مباحث مهمة . وللشيخ عبدالعال عطوة اعتراضات على مؤلف الكتاب في تجويزه الإطلاق . 

وفي " فتح الباري " (6/ 343) قال : " نقل إمام الحرمين في " الشامل " عن كثير من الفلاسفة والزنادقة والقدرية ، أنهم أنكروا وجودهم – أي وجود الجن – رأساً ، قال : ولا يتعجب ممن أنكر ذلك من غير المشرعين ، وإنما العجب من المشرعين مع نصوص القرآن والأخبار المتواترة ) .ا.هـ . فلينظر . والله أعلم . 

-------- 
المشرع : وانظر: فلسفة التشريع للمحمصاني . والنظرات في اللغة للغلاييني ص/ 106 . ومضى في حرف الشين : شرع الديوان 


منقول
أما عن تسمية الله بهذا الاسم فهذا من قبيل الإخبار وباب الإخبار واسع كما قال العلماء

----------


## عبد الله محمد بن يوسف

جزاك الله خيرًا على الفوائد الجمة.. لكن بعض العلماء الأجلاء استخدموا اللفظ في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
بارك الله فيك.

----------

